# Bmw f30 320d Does this sound like a fuel injector problem?



## Karl1987 (Jul 18, 2020)

My car has started making a louder noise coming from the fuel injectors, usually Upon startup I get about 5 seconds loud then quiet, now it stAys loud and doesn't sound very good I'll attach a video

https://youtu.be/gdSUt5q6B0Y

Can I test the injections on this car f30 320d n47?
Take each one out to see if they are the problem? 
Thanks.


----------



## DI54 (Aug 7, 2017)

I would be very careful before removing the injector..In case you remove any one of them, make sure the copper washer is changed. Otherwise you may risk of gradual leakage from the injector housing. I assume these are solenoid injectors, they're highly advanced fuel injectors
so I am not sure without a specialized equipment if you could do any testing or adjustment/cleaning. Any code present?


----------



## Karl1987 (Jul 18, 2020)

There***8217;s no code present at the moment, would this sound indicate a blocked injector? I wanted to try and test each one but I***8217;m not sure you can without removing them completely, I can***8217;t really drive the car just incase


----------

